# Has anyone hung this before.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking at doing a nursing home. This is in one room. Seeing the last time I tried to hang a fabric it was a night mirror. I thought I would ask first http://www.hytex.com/ozite/index.html
Thanks 
David


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Yes...*

...............................................................


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*free advice withdrawn*

on account of lack of gratitude.
Hire A HANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Not the same stuff, but very similar. I pre-trimmed the panels, and pasted walls with clay, let tack up and pasted walls again, and hung.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Not the same stuff, but very similar. I pre-trimmed the panels, and pasted walls with clay, let tack up and pasted walls again, and hung.


It looks like polyolefin from this monitor. I used the same pasting and trim method only used Dynamite 234.


----------

